
Searx – a privacy-respecting, hackable metasearch engine - Sami_Lehtinen
https://searx.me
======
nthcolumn
dear god I used files and typed 'mpg' AND WTF??? got top three pageranks of
Lolita Rape, Gang Rape and Dog Fuckers - is this why they need to respect
privacy??? Abort! Abort! ...okay 15 minutes later edit: for checking the
preferences - I disabled Bing engine and something a less OMFGWTF came up.

------
Buetol
I'm using the trouvons.org instance and it's working really well, especially
enabling reddit search so you can get very random but interresting answers
about the subject. I just miss the !g shortcut of ddg so I can always fallback
to google.

~~~
FiveDegrees
!g still works in ddg though.

------
jcalabro
I used this as my primary search engine for a little over 6 months, eventually
I switched off because of a bug. I would make a search and it would return no
results, then I would re-run the search and it would work. Other than that, I
had no major complaints about it.

~~~
dalf
There is a global timeout. If for some reason, all engines doesn't response
before the global timeout, there is no result.

Usually it's work on the second try because the HTTPS connection are already
established (which may be not the case on the first try).

One idea to avoid the annoying refresh : if there is no result before the
global timeout, searx could wait longer.

~~~
jcalabro
Appreciate you raising the issue! I will be sure to follow it.

~~~
jcalabro
Also, maybe calling it a bug was a little unfair; if it is a timeout, it seems
to be working as expected. We'll see. Either way, I really liked it while I
was using it, hopefully it gets resolved! Good work SearX contributors! :)

------
dandelion_lover
See also: [http://yacy.net](http://yacy.net), free distributed search engine.

------
aszantu
I'm missing the shopping tab

------
jaytaylor
Not sure why, but the comment linking to the source code is dead [0].

The source code of the project is available here:

[https://github.com/asciimoo/searx](https://github.com/asciimoo/searx)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14579854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14579854)

~~~
phpnode
Sometimes legitimate accounts trip a spam filter and get shadow banned, if you
go directly to the comment's page (click the time link) there's a `vouch` link
you can click to vouch for that person and restore their account.

------
teddet
The source code of the project is available here:
[https://github.com/asciimoo/searx](https://github.com/asciimoo/searx)

